

Mozilla finalizes proposal for changes to Firefox’s customization options - vilgax
https://groups.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=msg/firefox-dev/28GuuosKxn4/pR77QHiTeVUJ#!msg/firefox-dev/28GuuosKxn4/pR77QHiTeVUJ

======
ZeroGravitas
When I click this link (in Firefox) it tries to print something.

